
Bitcoin Cash Just Mined Its First Block, Making Blockchain Split Official - crazydoggers
https://www.coindesk.com/bitcoin-cash-just-mined-first-block-making-blockchain-split-official/?utm_content=bufferccc9d&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
bsmith
Now up to 3 blocks, at the time of this comment:
[https://cash.coin.dance/blocks#blockDetails](https://cash.coin.dance/blocks#blockDetails)

